# Bull sharks at vilano 7/1



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

Got to break in my new 9/0 right! Paddled out Chunks of ray to the channel this afternoon and it was on! Both of my buddies got their biggest shark they've ever caught, and it was right off the sand. The last fight lasted over an hour, and rain set in shortly after the fight started and not just rain the bottom fell out!


----------



## Doon (May 18, 2013)

!!!!Those are some big fish you all are bringing in!!!


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, totally called them wrong, first is lemon second is sandbar, my bad


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yea for shark steaks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work!! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> Great work!! Congrats on the catch.


I wanna know who had the balls to walk the fish back out into the water!


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

Its not as intimidating as it would seem, If they are on the beach its because they have little fight left, they are happy when you drag them back, I hold them until im sure they are revived enough and kick away on their own, you just have to keep an eye on, pay attention, and respect them. trust me they are ready to be away from you


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Thank You for the Release!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

surfmom said:


> yea for shark steaks!


Shark Steaks!!!! People eat them??


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

First one is def a lemon, but the 2nd looks like a bull.


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

Yeah Shark meat is excellent! I usually keep a small black tip (round 4 foot) or a nice big bonnet head, if the freezer is getting low. Anything bigger than that is too much of a hassel, and i would rather fight em another day.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

junkmansj said:


> Thank You for the Release!


Same here


----------

